# My custom impeller mods - SUCCESS!



## SteveBinNev (3 mo ago)

Hello everyone newbie here... A good friend gave me a 2003 Craftsman 11/30 over the summer that was in dire need of work after having sat outdoors unused for many years. I did some work on the caliber of a novice tinkerer and got it running. Here in Reno, NV we our first reasonable storm in early December which gave me the chance to try out the blower. It ran great and cleared the driveway but it was throwing snow about 8' or so. Not bad I guess but the threads re: impeller mods piqued my interest so wanted to give something like this a try.

My novice skills meant I wasn't going to be drilling through hardened steel etc but I came up with a solution that seems to work! The impeller blade on my blower already has one hole so I figured let's give that a go. I went to the local hardware store in search of suitable material to bolt on and ended up grabbing a few samples of vinyl floor tile. I cut a cardboard template to confirm sizing and hole position, then cut two pieces of vinyl per blade. I bolted the vinyl pieces onto each blade and gave it a test run. Happily the gap was consistent throughout the impeller housing so there was no rubbing etc. The pictures below show my approach.

We had a heavy wet snowstorm yesterday for New Year's Eve, dropping 10" of the sloppy Sierra cement. I was too comfortable watching college football and eating pizza to get out there to clear it so I went after it this morning. The snow was thick and heavy which lowered my expectations for how far the snow would go. Wow what a difference! The blower was tossing the heavy snow 20-25' !!!! I couldn't believe it! I couldn't be happier with the results!

I'm having some sort of engine trouble but I'll make that a second post. Thanks to everyone that contribute to this forum. It's a Godsend for people like me!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Intersting to see how the vinyl holds up. I would be concerned whether it may get brittle as it gets colder.


----------



## SteveBinNev (3 mo ago)

Caper63 said:


> Intersting to see how the vinyl holds up. I would be concerned whether it may get brittle as it gets colder.


Agree and I was thinking same when I grabbed the material. The temps aren't super cold here in Reno NV unlike other parts of the country so that's in my favor? The gap was pretty small maybe 1/4" which means there's not much of the vinyl hanging out on its own. But if it snaps off then I will move onto some other material. Others have posted using conveyor belt material. Gotta say in all my wizened years on this planet I have never purchased a conveyor belt...


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

wont last long
rubber wears in no further adjustment needed my oldest kit made with a car tire in 2009 the rubber bends
yours will either wear away or snap


----------

